# Multiboot: DOS+WIN98



## olitheis (6 August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe auf unserem PG zwei OS installiert:
Als erstes MS-DOS 6.22 auf C. Danach WIN98 auf D.
Ich hatte gehofft, dass nach der Installation von WIN98 ein Bootmanager angelegt wird, der mir beim Systemstart ein auswahlmenü anzeigt. Ist aber nicht der Fall. Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit, ein Bootmenü im Nachhinein zu erstellen?
Danke
Oli


----------



## Hoyt (6 August 2008)

*F8 Taste*

Hallo

Win 98 sollte eigentlich einen Bootmanager inst. haben.
Versuche mal die F8 Taste beim starten.



```
1.Installation MS-DOS 6.22 incl. Treiber fuer CD-ROM.
2.Win98 CD einlegen,"Setup",Windows installieren
3.Um zu entscheiden welches Betriebssystem gebootet werden soll, kannst
  Du bei der Meldung "Windows wird gestartet" entweder F8 druecken -
  Windows Startmenue erscheint, Menuepunkt "vorherige DOS Version"
  auswaehlen, oder bei oben genannter Meldung direkt F4 druecken,MS-DOS
  6.22 wird ohne Umweg gebootet.Klappt bei mir vorzueglich auf zwei Rechnern
 (1xWin95,1xWin98) und ist eigentlich recht einfach zu realisieren.
```
Habe ich hier gefunden: http://forum.chip.de/windows-alte-versionen/win98-dos-6-22-dualboot-31804.html



Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Oberchefe (7 August 2008)

http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/Content/tip0000/onlinefaq.php?h=tip0021.htm

bzw. 
http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/Content/tip1000/onlinefaq.php?h=tip1270.htm

Am saubersten ist:
mehrere Primäre Partitionen erstellen (ist mit Dos/Windows Bordmitteln nicht möglich) und einen Bootmanager zu verwenden, dann kann das eine Betriebssystem unabhängig vom anderen neu installiert werden, es muß maximal der Bootmanager wieder installiert / konfiguriert werden. 

http://www.ranish.com/part/


----------



## olitheis (8 August 2008)

Hintergrund war: auf unser "älteres" PG740 sollte DOS und Step7 drauf. Ich mich hatte dann auf Grund der eher bescheidenen Performance vom PG für WIN98 entschieden. Ich binn dann aber mit der Multibootgeschichte nicht klargekommen.
Jetzt habe ich MS-DOS und daraufhin Win2000 installiert, weil es installierte Beriebssyteme erkennt und automatisch ein Multiboot anlegt . 
Allerdings ob der 200Mhz CPU und den 32MB Ram, werde ich das noch einmal überdenken. 

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten.
Oli


----------



## seeba (8 August 2008)

olitheis schrieb:


> Allerdings ob der 200Mhz CPU und den 32MB Ram, werde ich das noch einmal überdenken.


Sollte man das nicht lieber wegschmeissen?


----------



## ron (8 August 2008)

Hi,

bei Win98 kannst du in einer Systemdatein, einen Eintrag setzen, glaube irgendwas mit "BootGui" auf 0 in der system.ini oder so. Dann bootet der Rechner mit DOS 7.0 und dann kann man wie bei 3.11 Zeiten Windows in der DOS Komandozeile mit win starten 
Bei intresse schaue ich nochmal nach wie das ging, habe das bei meinem Garagennootbock auch so gemacht, ist etwa die selbe Leistungsklasse. Hatte mir auch noch in die Config.sys einen kleinen Bootmanager geschrieben, bei intresse kann ich dir den zuschicken.
Gruß

Ron


----------



## volker (8 August 2008)

win98 muss nach c:

zuerst dos auf c insten. dann 98 auf c.
im bootmenü von w98 wird dann ein eintrag auftauchen der in etwa heisst 'vorige dos-version'

editiere die msdos.sys

erweitere/ändere die wie folgt
bootmenu = 1
bootmenudefault = 1
bootmenudelay = 5


----------



## olitheis (10 August 2008)

danke für den Tip Volker.

@ron
kannst Du mir das bei Gelegenheit mal zukammen lassen, kingt interessant.

gruß
Oli


----------



## olitheis (14 August 2008)

Hallo,
irgendwie hat sich das Thema nach hier verlagert. 
Danke
Oli


----------

